# Burn on Sapelo Island



## Jaz86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Last year while talking to the biologist at the hunt he mentioned that they were working on plans for a controlled burn on the island to thin some of the brush and palmettos. Does anyone know if this happened this year?


----------



## b rad (Aug 7, 2017)

He also mentioned that they were hiring  sharp shooter to kill hogs


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Aug 18, 2017)

That's what I was told last year also. Hope they did to increase visibility some. Maybe someone will know.


----------



## tputman (Sep 15, 2017)

I am so glad you asked, I have been curious on the same thing. I guess the biologist told a lot of people because I had the same talk with him on last years hunt. I am going again this year nov. 16-18, please post back on here if you find out the answer. It would change my plans on which number to hunt. Thanks


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Sep 16, 2017)

I have seen where some roads are damaged and it may affect routes and areas on the first hunt. Still don't know about burns.


----------



## b rad (Sep 18, 2017)

tputman said:


> I am so glad you asked, I have been curious on the same thing. I guess the biologist told a lot of people because I had the same talk with him on last years hunt. I am going again this year nov. 16-18, please post back on here if you find out the answer. It would change my plans on which number to hunt. Thanks



ill be there on that hunt again as well


----------



## tputman (Sep 25, 2017)

Awesome, we will be in camp Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning. We usually camp to the left of the dock by the pole and water. Look me up when you get to camp we are planning on another fish fry Wednesday afternoon before the hunt.


----------



## b rad (Sep 25, 2017)

will do and I read on dnr page that sapelo is not going to close hunts just might close some stand numbers down due to damage


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Oct 16, 2017)

Guess I’ll find out about burns on the hunt this week.


----------



## b rad (Oct 26, 2017)

did they do any burns


----------



## pickettsfhunter (Nov 12, 2017)

They did burns but the palmettos rebound so quickly that it didnt really help visibility.


----------



## tputman (Nov 13, 2017)

Do you know where they burned??? Which numbers??? Thanks


----------



## b rad (Nov 13, 2017)

im guessing u will be there this week how was the hunt a couple weeks ago did any numbers get shut down


----------



## b rad (Nov 13, 2017)

tputman said:


> Awesome, we will be in camp Monday afternoon or Tuesday morning. We usually camp to the left of the dock by the pole and water. Look me up when you get to camp we are planning on another fish fry Wednesday afternoon before the hunt.



will u let me know how much room on the docks for boats im coming there early wed morning


----------

